# want!



## Jessie (Apr 23, 2007)

Dear Santa,

This is a awesome!

Not only do they have a nice collection of Utricularia's: http://www.equilibriocarnivorouspla...mart&page=shop.browse&category_id=17&Itemid=1

But they have a WHOLE KIT OF COOL STUFF:

http://www.equilibriocarnivorouspla...art&page=shop.browse&category_id=36&TreeId=27

I love Venus Fly Traps. And pitcher plants. and most carnivorous plants in general.


----------



## FacePlanted (Aug 13, 2007)

Wow, those are cool. I have loved plants like these since I was a little kid. The internet sure has made obtaining plants like these much easier. I had never seen things like these sold before, until I first got on the internet. It was hard for me to believe that there were whole web sites dedicated to selling, collecting, and growing cool plants, etc. It was really neat to find that there were so many people into the same weird things I was.

I'm seriously considering asking for one of those bog gardens for christmas. I think I already have every single thing I can think of for my planted tank. Because that's what I asked for for the last 2 or 3 christmases. ;-) This sounds like a great addition to my cactus, succulent, and aquatic plant collections. Thanks for pointing it out...I'm totally forwarding that web page to everyone who wants a wish list from me!

-Mike B-


----------



## mikenas102 (Feb 8, 2006)

I've got a creek near me that is lined with pitcher plants all along the waters edge for almost a mile. My father and I found them years ago while canoeing. I never even knew they grew naturally around here. They are really cool to see when they're not growing in some plastic container in the local supermarket.


----------



## Jessie (Apr 23, 2007)

Mike and Mike,

I know! Isn't that neat? I think a bog kit would make a great addition to my desk. With the nano betta tank, orchid plants, Wii in the other room, Napoleon Dynamite dancing doll and stocked bar down the other way. 

We get down. Not to mention, there is always that ONE fly in every office that bombards the windows.

But anyway, it is great that novelty stuff like that is available in just a few clicks. I'm doing to do some more research and probably order one! I was unaware that fly traps are actually native to the Carolinas. Imagine that.


----------



## puttyman70 (Aug 7, 2007)

Cool site. Did you guys see the monkey part tree? I want one of those in a big planter on my deck!
Wonder where the crazy name came from.


----------



## Questin (Sep 30, 2007)

We are waiting to hear if Santa heard you =P


----------



## Jessie (Apr 23, 2007)

So far, Santa didn't hear me. But he did deliver a really nice wireless router, butterfly knife and handle of Jack Daniels.


Gosh I love my family.


----------



## Questin (Sep 30, 2007)

Look out everyone, shes got a knife!


----------



## Jessie (Apr 23, 2007)

This one's little in comparison to the rest of my collection 

Now I just need a knife-fish and my world will be complete!


----------



## Snow Prince (Jul 22, 2007)

A very good find! Anybody know if any of the Utricularia there can be used for aquatic tanks? My eyes are on the U.longifolia bec it looks alot like U.graminifolia, which we know is an aquatic.


----------



## SimplyOrange (Oct 5, 2007)

very nice site. prices are abit high but if the kits come with alot of plants than that's reasonable.
that automatic plant light is worth it though. i got a sundew type plant (i forget what it is) and a pitcher plant right now. i lost my flytrap though.


----------

